# website up...opinions?



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Not sure about the collage thing, but all in all a very nice looking sight w/o a lot of dense text on homepage...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

SethHoldren said:


> That's about what you'll pay for a strong, well optimized site, unless you go with a pretty large company who cranks out websites like crazy.
> 
> Did they include SEO over a period of time for that price?


I agree the price is fair for a site of this nature. However, it is not very well optimized, which should have been included for that price. If you notice on the very top of the browser screen is what is called a "title" for the page. This is *the most important feature* for any web page. It is also the text that will show in search engine results. Something this simple should not have been overlooked. 

Here are a few things you should know about titles: Having them all the same on every page of the site is bad. You will not do very well with search engines unless they are descriptive of the individual page. And one very common mistake is to use the company name; the title should describe the content and contain keywords you want to be found for. I also recommend 80 characters or less for a page title.

Although you got a fair price for a nice web site, you didn't completely get what you should have for the money spent. Then again, I am a web design snob so my comments reflect that I would pay closer attention to details like this. I hope they did not sell this as an "optimized" site because it's not. I also believe this company would do well to hire a copywriter. It would add a lot more value to their service. They have good design skills, but it takes more than that to create an effective web site.


----------



## HVAC (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree excellent design skills. Now they just need to work on SEO


----------



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

Made a few updates and changes to the website. Any other suggestions on how to better my site?

Thanks


----------



## Hammer_Nail (Jun 16, 2008)

*Nice*

Neat, organized, loads fast.. now, work on your SEO so you can get some Biz:thumbup:


----------



## Martin Co (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks very clean and nice. But, what's with all the "Latin" in your source code? Also, you need to get your SEO done.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

Martin Co said:


> Looks very clean and nice. But, *what's with all the "Latin" in your source code?* Also, you need to get your SEO done.
> :thumbsup:



See this explanation.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

The fireplace picture under the word "portfolio" kind of threw me off, being the domain has the words "roofing" in it. 
Remember when roofers did roofing and not electrical and painting and hvac
Nice header and navigation. Actually like the quote button. Maybe if a hover effect was applied to it, it may have more appeal. I like hovers on links; it lets the user know for sure it's a link. You'd be surprised at how many don't know it is no matter how obvious.
Nice layout, although as far as the symmetry of the design, it is heavy on the right side. I'm missing everything in the middle. Maybe larger top/bottom margins on elements on right column, and more "action" in left column.


----------



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

I appreciate the suggestions. As for the SEO, we come up within the first page on many key words or phrases. We are the first one for most of the phrases I selected. Also, the whole roofing thing, we have four companies. Tait Roofing, Taitco, Tait Supply and Tait Disposal Services, Inc. The main name we are known for is Tait Roofing, so we went with this as our domain name. My goal is for people that search for us under our “more common known name” to see we do more than just roofing. We are not new to the remodeling end of things. Tait Roofing was established in 1973 and Taitco was established in 1977. Any suggestions on how to better accomplish my ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## karunnt (Aug 27, 2008)

Type this into Yahoo:

linkdomain:taitroofing.com -site:taitroofing.com -inurl:contractortalk.com

You have close to 200 inbound links but almost all are from contractortalk. Links from forums don't count very much.

In my opinion a regular strategy for getting inbound links should be your next priority and for that you need to generate content that other people can link to.

Also you can look for other keywords that people may be using. If you have an analytics program that may help you learn and you can put these values into a keyword analysis program and generate a few more.

Just because you are #1 in a few keywords does not mean that another company could replace you with some good content later.


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

The only thing I see different is the Request a Quote graphic and minor text edits, but maybe I'm just missing the other changes. You do still have a 2008 copyright. That should be updated.


----------



## bob-contractor (Mar 24, 2009)

beautiful website, could use some architecture refinement, but at least you didnt fall for a diy sitebuilder scham.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Just reread your text............................

You are Welcome!!!


Take the "will" out of "we will strive".


----------

